# Repair your cast net



## Deep_Sea_Gull (Dec 14, 2005)

I am sure that several folks have done as I have a castnetted a few barnacles or oysters and tore a hole in their net.
Here's how to make and repair them.
http://www.lafishmag.com/nets.html

I posted this on the general board. I thought that I would also post it here to try to generate some interest.


----------



## USMC22 (Sep 27, 2005)

*In the past*

I always used 6-8# test mono and tied up the holes any way i could and it worked fine never had any big holes though. That sure seems like a professional way to do it though. good to know


----------



## Deep_Sea_Gull (Dec 14, 2005)

I have tried every way I could think of to repair my nets. They tend to spread better when they are repaired correctly.


----------

